# Pittsburgh homeowner dies trimming branches



## Vibes (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks like a ladder accident. There is a story and video on www.wpxi.com.

This happens every year around here prior to the leaves falling. If you look at the news story, it looks like the typical, branch swings down, ladder goes out, man goes down. 

The shame of it is, by the looks of the job, I'm pretty sure he could have found a guy to take down those limbs for $200.


----------



## NYCHA FORESTER (Sep 12, 2007)

Saved money on the pruning job for sure......... Unfortunately the funeral costs are gonna kill him.


----------



## DKdeOhio (Sep 12, 2007)

*Insensitive Remark*

Hey NYCHA Forrster I wonder if the guy's three kids would think that remark was so funny...


----------



## Sprig (Sep 12, 2007)

DKdeOhio said:


> Hey NYCHA Forrster I wonder if the guy's three kids would think that remark was so funny...


Yup, not a thread for levity. 
Crying shame about this accident, don't know what people think when they hike up a ladder to go after branches, my neighbour is freshly recovered from doing the same thing this spring, fell only a short way and thankfully just bruised up; he was pruning his apple tree on a three-legged picking ladder and reached out too far, pushing the top off a branch


----------



## Magnum783 (Sep 12, 2007)

I loaned my Pole saw and hardhat to my neighbor since he refused to pay anyone and was going to do it off a ladder. I just couldn't bear hearing about something such as this happen to him. My condolences to the family. I could only hope others would learn form this man's unfortunate accident.

Jared


----------



## lees trees (Sep 12, 2007)

had a 80 year old get on a ladder after a $70 bid on a hung up sweet gum the widow told me. it was awful. retired professor from UF


----------



## hornett22 (Sep 13, 2007)

*i understand where he is coming from.*



DKdeOhio said:


> Hey NYCHA Forrster I wonder if the guy's three kids would think that remark was so funny...


i used to feel bad for these people but it gets to the point where you wonder when they will learn.i have seen some damn foolish mistakes because of someone trying to save a silly amount of money.it's not like these stories are uncommon.


----------



## tree md (Sep 13, 2007)

Very sorry to hear this. My condolences to the family.

Ladders are evil... If any home owner reads this please be advised that you need to have two tie in points before you fire up a chainsaw in a tree (unless your an old pro with bad habits ). Secure your ladder and secure yourself. It's like chess, you have to think 3 moves ahead. I had a homeowner ask me for a price to drop a tree in his front yard onetime right next to a job I was doing. I gave him a price of $200 to drop it and haul it off since I was already right next door and had another job right up the street. He didn't want to pay the $200 and I didn't have time to **** with him on an already excellent price. Long story short. He showed up at my other job, down the road the next day with a bandaged head. He tried to pull the tree over by himself with his jeep and used a rope that was way to short... pulled the tree right onto his truck and got his head busted. He was the first to admit that it was not one of his better decisions... I thanked him for his business...


----------

